

Building an organic computing device with multiple interconnected brains - stephenboyd
http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150706/srep11869/full/srep11869.html

======
stephenboyd
Here's a more general-audience article with different info about the research
and its context:

[http://www.wired.com/2015/07/science-can-learn-wiring-
monkey...](http://www.wired.com/2015/07/science-can-learn-wiring-monkey-
brains-together/)

